# GRK at HD



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Local supplier didn't have the length I was looking for so I went to HD to get some Spax and found a new rack full of GRK's. 

A wide variety too. Cabinet screws, r4,trim heads, RS's.... 

Makes me happy and sick at the same time.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

It shouldnt make you sick. One of the mantras here over the years has been inferior materials at the big boxes. Now they have better screws. Id say that's a win for us.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the spax screews just wish they were sold in bigger boxes


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

... duplicate


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I hear you, that and they have a full rack of FM LOKS as well

as an aside, I noticed for the first time the other day in the painting/caulk/tarp section, set of 4 zip wall polls complete with bag for $130

burns me up that I paid over 300 for mine without a bag, a few years ago


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It shouldnt make you sick. One of the mantras here over the years has been inferior materials at the big boxes. Now they have better screws. Id say that's a win for us.


I'll agree that it's a partial win. There's some guilt for me buying stuff there though. Just wish the local guys could step up, they just don't seem to want to. Plenty of places that aren't open on Saturday. I feel that they don't see the tidal wave coming. 



Bone Saw said:


> I hear you
> as an aside, I noticed for the first time the other day in the painting/caulk/tarp section, set of 4 zip wall polls complete with bag for $130
> burns me up that I paid over 300 for mine without a bag, a few years ago


I have seen ram board in there too. I guess like Matt says, we have been asking and now they are slowly delivering.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's good and bad at the same time. It's handy that they have them in stock but bad because it takes a lot of stock to supply every store and that store has prob knocked them down so far on price, corners may be cut or at worst the production moved to china. You never know how this could pan out as people can get greedy and as soon as they see how much profit they can make from moving production to china then that's not good for any of us. 

Let hope they stay made in USA and HD support more made in USA company's.

Just checked and see they were made in Canada. Oh well better than made in China still.

re edit

Looks like the majority of the common ones are made in Taiwan and some of the specialist fixings are made in Germany and Switzerland.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> Local supplier didn't have the length I was looking for so I went to HD to get some Spax and found a new rack full of GRK's.
> 
> A wide variety too. Cabinet screws, r4,trim heads, RS's....
> 
> Makes me happy and sick at the same time.


Kent, How did they compare in price with the lumber yard or online?

I'll admit, this is a good thing for me. I use GRK for just about everything. What size boxes do they have? I usually buy the 5lb plastic boxes from my local yard.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The HD in Topsham has had these for a while. Oddly enough, it's the best place around here to get ceiling buttons:blink:

Still can't get wood worth buying there. Every once in a while they'll have something - right now it's 3/4" Columbia poplar plywood for $37 a sheet. Limited supply. It's one of the few plys there that I'd consider good enough to be paint grade.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Some of my stores have them here, had them for a about 2 months. They have their own specialty packaging with odd sizes, I think the 2.5" trim heads were a box of 300 but they broke down cost wise (ea screw) to nearly the same price as I buy them online.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Kent, I starting seeing them at random HD's this spring. Now they are at all of them. They even have a snazzy new packaging design. Not sure how the prices compare. I buy most of my GRK's from amazon but do buy a fair amount at HD now. My new favorite are the GRK screws. So much better than tapcon.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Just ran into this last night. Worked out well for me, I didn't have to make 2 stops. Like you guys I am mixed on the feeling. Dewalt use to make a good tool then they had to find a way to sell them at HD for a certain price, they did they cut the quality.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

ROVACON said:


> Kent, How did they compare in price with the lumber yard or online?
> 
> I'll admit, this is a good thing for me. I use GRK for just about everything. What size boxes do they have? I usually buy the 5lb plastic boxes from my local yard.


Shone? 

I thought grk was made in Germany or Switzerland.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

chris klee said:


> Shone?
> 
> I thought grk was made in Germany or Switzerland.


Yup, get um at Shone Lumber :thumbup:

I have been slowly exhausting my old stock of screws. Everything new is GRK.

I have been to HD twice today and forgot to look and see if they are stocking them there.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Whats up with the hype on these screws.. i just see overpriced lag bolts when i look at em


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

You're right. They're overpriced lag bolts Nick


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nick should get a disclaimer in his signature "Don't worry, I'm not an idiot, I'm just 16."


Pre drill vs. No Pre drill and they are roughly the same price as a 3/8" lag.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> Nick should get a disclaimer in his signature "Don't worry, I'm not an idiot, I'm just 16."
> 
> 
> Pre drill vs. No Pre drill and they are roughly the same price as a 3/8" lag.


 hey


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

They are gods gift for mounting tvs. No predrilling, less mess, no washers needed and the head is so flat they don't interfere with the bracket arms.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

the concrete grk's are really nice for that inner. the bite better than tapcons.
i have been using the cabinet and trim screws for setting kitchens for years. if the cabinets come with screws, i toss all of them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chris klee said:


> the concrete grk's are really nice for that inner. the bite better than tapcons.
> i have been using the cabinet and trim screws for setting kitchens for years. if the cabinets come with screws, i toss all of them.


Never tried the concrete ones, I'm happy enough with the Hilti Kwikcons. I pay about $25 for a box of 100 which is a little on the steep side...if the GRKs were less I'd jump on it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I actually used them today for the first time after purchasing these at the Home Depot. Very nice screw!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

One of The things i like about grk's are there interior and exterior. Spax screws are only interior. I changing over to grk.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I liked a few things about them; the cork screwish initial shaft, the smooth finish, the deap star head, and of course the handy reusable 100pk box.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea i really love those boxes. Ive never used a grk. I need to order some


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just go to home depot.. :whistling


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Just go to home depot.. :whistling


Not sold in my area stores..


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Amazon has almost the entire line of GRK.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Nick should get a disclaimer in his signature "Don't worry, I'm not an idiot, I'm just 16."
> 
> 
> Pre drill vs. No Pre drill and they are roughly the same price as a 3/8" lag.




I don't predrill Lags.... Electric impact works like a charm.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

One of my local yard is also a True-Value store. Been in the bis since the 1920s I think...they are open Sat and Sun. They don't carry GRKs, but they carry Midwest Fastener's Saber line...it similar


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I started using GRK's a few weeks ago after running into them at HD. I am rapidly being addicted to them. They really are a great fastener. I love Spax, but the fact GRK are exterior as well has me sold.


----------

